# Turning the Corner, Really Slow MF-MAIN hookup



## OregonRafter (Jan 30, 2013)

Head upstream of the MFS confluence and run the main salmon. There are some fun looking rapids that you could make a day trip out of. Even float right back to campground/ramp while waiting to start your permitted main salmon stretch.


----------



## Rich (Sep 14, 2006)

Have someone from your MFS trip shuttle you to North Fork, it is on their way out. Spend 3 days /2 nights floating to Corn Creek.


----------



## desertSherpa (Feb 27, 2013)

That sounds like a grand idea.
Thanks all! We will look into that


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

Carvedog did that stretch a couple of years back, pester him for details.


----------



## oarboatman (Jul 20, 2006)

Panther Creek Hot springs and Horse cr are both close.


----------



## Matty (May 13, 2004)

Get in touch with Carvedog. He has that place wired.


----------



## Rojo (May 31, 2012)

*Upstream of Corn Creek*

Trailer the rigs from confluence ramp upriver to Spring Creek ramp.

We typically launch at Spring Creek Campground to spend one night above Corn Creek (RR below Owl Creek just upstream of Skull Gulch), and another night on sand bar just up/across from Corn Creek, still able to ferry back and forth for camp negotiation and ranger talk. This extra planned river time saved our Main trip one year when we spent a night camped in Green River, UT waiting for vehicle parts. 

Hit me up for pictures and maybe even a guidebook to loan.


----------



## codycleve (Mar 26, 2012)

I would NOT go to panther creek hot springs. A couple years back a guy died from burns trying to save his dog that jumped in the one pool. I have been there a couple of times and there is nothing really there except for hot water.. No good pools for soaking. 

We do a two day float from spring creek to corn every summer. spring creek to cove creek is the local day stretch so expect it to be fairly busy depending on what days of the week you are going.. We typically camp on the second island below owl creek. be careful as later in the year the first island really isn't an island at all. it is right below skull gulch and the second island about a mile further down. The second night as mentioned above pull in across from the corn creek boat launch and camp on the sandy beach.. not sure what the ferry would be like at very high water, but not sure what time of year your trip is. 

I would say stop at shoup store for milk shakes but as far as I know it has closed. I live in salmon so if you have any questions about coming into town just PM me. there is a shop that rents mountain bikes and what not and a couple really good eateries. for being a small town there is quite a bit going on in the summer. we are working on getting a whitewater park going, so hopefully not too far in the future that could be an option for people to burn a couple days.


----------



## Wadeinthewater (Mar 22, 2009)

codycleve said:


> .....and a couple really good eateries.


I am always looking for a good place to eat in Salmon, usually dinner. What would you reccomend?


----------



## codycleve (Mar 26, 2012)

Wadeinthewater said:


> I am always looking for a good place to eat in Salmon, usually dinner. What would you reccomend?


I don't want to thread jack here but means it could be helpful info for the OP if they do venture into town

For lunch dinner my first choice and recommendation is always the Junkyard bistro. It's kind of a hold in the wall place that would be easy to miss.. it is right on main street a couple of doors toward the river from us bank. It isnt real big so if you are a party of 6 or more I would call ahead. it does have some outdoor dining. I believe they are open until eleven during the summer. Open 7 days a week
Bertrams brewery would be my second choice also good for lunch and dinner. The service is a little slower but is reasonable priced and large servings. Check out their monte cristo. open 7 days a week
A lot of people like the shady nook but it seems that it has gone down hill and had mixed results in the past few years. also it's more money than the other two. open 7 days a week
Fiesta en Jalisco is a decent Mexican food place and the best part is the deck right on the river. open 7 days a week. also they have a sunday brunch I have been meaning to check out
if you are after pizza there are two options daves pizza and last chance pizza.. they are both pretty good and depends on what you like. I think last chance has better toppings and is a little greasier than daves. it also has outdoor dining where daves does not. both open 7 days a week

for breakfast we have three places that I eat at. Usually we go to Bertram's for breakfast. Also for breakfast you have the red dog diner not open on Sundays and buddys open 7 days a week. these two are both your typical diner but a good amount of food for the price. The bakery is also a really good option if that's what your into. I don't really eat at the coffee shop. 

And as far as coffee goes I go to the rise and shine coffee shop. It is a yellow building on the north end of daisy street. 

Our one and only grocery store is not open on Sundays so make sure you plan around that. It is also the best place for quality ice. If you are in a pinch and just need a few things there is the dollar store, discounts unlimited and the corner store up on the hill.


----------



## cataraftgirl (Jun 5, 2009)

codycleve said:


> I would say stop at shoup store for milk shakes but as far as I know it has closed. I live in salmon so if you have any questions about coming into town just PM me. there is a shop that rents mountain bikes and what not and a couple really good eateries. for being a small town there is quite a bit going on in the summer. we are working on getting a whitewater park going, so hopefully not too far in the future that could be an option for people to burn a couple days.


No more Shoup shakes 
Well that's a damn shame, but I can't say unexpected. It had changed hands a lot in recent years. We always go to Booker's Retreat now for post MFS burgers & spicy fries.


----------



## codycleve (Mar 26, 2012)

oh and two more options that I didn't mention that aren't in salmon but closer to your put in are the waters edge pizzeria that is towards Missoula a few miles on your left. this was formerly Josephine's pizza. It has some outdoor dining right on the north fork salmon river. also further that way in Gibsonville is the broker arrow. I think they typically open fathers day weekend and close labor day weekend. really good Mexican food.


----------



## codycleve (Mar 26, 2012)

also the waters edge pizzeria and rv park has hot showers available if you have someone on the trip that absolutely needs that hot shower between trips but you don't want to pay for a room to get it.


----------



## desertSherpa (Feb 27, 2013)

These are great ideas, keep em coming.
Any good backpacking / hiking loops in the area we should look at, trails n such?


----------



## codycleve (Mar 26, 2012)

How far are you willing to travel from corn creek for hiking. Gold bug hot springs is about 25 miles the other side of salmon towards challis. It is one of the coolest hotsprings I have ever been. 
you can also hike freeman peek out of salmon. the trail head starts up Carmen creek. 
another option again not sure how big your group is. The Hub in salmon rents mountain bikes for $30 to $45 bucks a day depending on hard tail or full suspension. You could talk to the guys there about trail options. I think they do shuttle trips also. 
you could make your way up panther creek to the bighorn crags trail head for unlimited hiking options. it's about 70 mile drive but all gravel roads.


----------



## barry hatch (Mar 26, 2006)

*eat in Salmon*

Bertrams is good.


----------



## Rojo (May 31, 2012)

cataraftgirl said:


> No more Shoup shakes
> Well that's a damn shame, but I can't say unexpected. It had changed hands a lot in recent years. We always go to Booker's Retreat now for post MFS burgers & spicy fries.


You should still be able to get a Black Butte Porter ice cream float at Buckskin Joe's if you can wait.
https://www.google.com/maps/place/S...9feec377!8m2!3d44.9221892!4d-115.298297?hl=en


----------



## rivh2o (Jan 17, 2013)

What about the North Fork store for burgers and fries,get there before they close and Chukars up panther creek, are they still around stopped in and had a pretty descent dinner a while back.Just saying. Oh yea the saveway in salmon has the best cooked bacon in the area ( except for the Sulphur Creek Ranch) at the deli counter and solid ice.


----------

